# Traceroute on an internal network?



## TB22 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey all, just a small question really, we are looking to try and do a traceroute on our internal network, to make sure network maps in certain locations are fully correct and up to date, we are planning to try and do a traceroute to the servers in the building, hoping to see each hope from switch to switch, but a bare dos tracert command prompt and most programs I have downloaded to try this are literally doing 1 hop directly to the destination node in question, due to it being an internal address.

Does anyone here know of any way, or any program that can do a traceroute command over our internal network, listing each internal hop as it goes?

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the TRACERT only lists the nodes that store-n-forward like routers, etc. Simple switches that are transparent do not show up using TRACERT.

You're probably looking for some sort of network mapping software. Lanstate is one of many, it would give you something like this.


----------



## TB22 (Oct 15, 2009)

That looks brilliant and exactly what we're after, done a few scans so far and got switches showing up in the list of found locations, but then not showing in the map, but its early days, thanks very much indeed for the link!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not the only game in town, just the first one I found. Do a Google search, you may find one that suits your situation better. :smile:


----------

